# Tìm Game Kiểu Như Bắn Chim Bắn Sung Tiêu Khiển?



## BichLuynh

Em trên công ty rảnh giờ trưa không biết chơi gì, nhớ ngày xưa hay chơi mấy trò chơi nhỏ bắn bia, bắn chim hay bắn trứng vui lắm, không biết giờ có trên facebook không nữa? Chị em nào có hay chơi ko ạ?


----------



## metam

Hi, hồi trước mình cũng hay chơi giống chị nè, rảnh là chơi bắn trứng suốt, giờ thi thoảng cũng hay chơi trên máy tính nhưng vẫn thích điện thoại hơn.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Game trên máy tính cũng hay mà giờ ít ai chơi, mình hay lướt điện thoại chơi cho khỏe.


----------



## ThuyDung

Hi, xưa mình cũng thích chơi mấy game ấy lắm.


----------



## quynhngoc

BichLuynh đã viết:


> Em trên công ty rảnh giờ trưa không biết chơi gì, nhớ ngày xưa hay chơi mấy trò chơi nhỏ bắn bia, bắn chim hay bắn trứng vui lắm, không biết giờ có trên facebook không nữa? Chị em nào có hay chơi ko ạ?


Chị lên mấy fanpage ấy ạ, có mấy nơi xây dựng lại trò này hay lắm, em cũng có thấy vài nơi có mà quên tên. Kiểu như bắn chim ấy.


----------



## LyThin

Chị làm mình nhớ hồi còn là sinh viên quá, cũng lâu lắm rồi ấy nhỉ.


----------



## lienkinh

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Chị lên mấy fanpage ấy ạ, có mấy nơi xây dựng lại trò này hay lắm, em cũng có thấy vài nơi có mà quên tên. Kiểu như bắn chim ấy.


Trên fanpage Tiger đang có trò này nè, chiều qua thấy share lên mấy chị rủ nhau chơi vui lắm


----------



## ThinPham

Có phải trò bắn lon và chai bia này ko? apps.facebook. com/danhthucsangkhoai/, thấy trên fanpage Tiger hôm qua nhiều người chơi quá trời. Bắn trúng Lon Tiger Crystal là được điểm như là bắn trứng


----------



## tuxinh

Trò này chơi vui ghê, chơi hoài mà bắn toàn trúng chai gì ko ah, Ko trúng được mấy lon tiger crystal  thùn còn khó trúng hơn


----------



## NetDepViet

Cái này có trúng vé đi event gì nữa phải không? hay chỉ usb Lon Tiger bạc thôi ạ?


----------



## quynhngoc

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Cái này có trúng vé đi event gì nữa phải không? hay chỉ usb Lon Tiger bạc thôi ạ?


Đợt này chỉ thấy có USB thôi ah. Dịp này đang ra lon cọp trắng mới. Nghe nói mới có trên thị trường nè.


----------



## metam

Xã mình cũng hay uống Tiger nhưng toàn uống chai, giờ mới thây Lon Tiger Crystal này.


----------



## ThuyDung

Trò này của Tiger chơi ko có khó hơn nhỉ, mình chơi thử màn nào cũng y như nhau ah.


----------



## ThinPham

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Đợt này chỉ thấy có USB thôi ah. Dịp này đang ra lon cọp trắng mới. Nghe nói mới có trên thị trường nè.


Đâu có, 5 bạn đứng đầu trong game Đánh thức sảng khoái Tiger Crystal tuần này sẽ trúng vé VIP đi event Vũng Tàu á, vừa đăng trên fanpage nè.


----------



## thanhngoc

Mình thì rảnh toàn chơi game đánh bài thôi. Bạn có thể chơi thử bên Tienlemiennam.com đi tiêu khiển giải trí tốt


----------



## tuxinh

Chơi trên facebook đông bạn bè vui hơn, với lại còn tranh đấu khoe điẻm được. Chứ trên mấy site đâu có bạn bè nhiều. Toàn người đâu đâu ko ah


----------



## LyThin

Em thấy game này của Tiger Crystal vui mà, chơi đơn giản phù hợp chị em mình, chơ vui đó chứ.


----------



## ThinPham

LyThin đã viết:


> Em thấy game này của Tiger Crystal vui mà, chơi đơn giản phù hợp chị em mình, chơ vui đó chứ.


Chơi lúc giải trí buổi trưa hay lúc mệt muốn xả stress ấy  Nếu may mắn thì kiếm được usb lon tiger crystal cũng vui.


----------



## bichtram

Thấy giải chung cuộc là con IPHONE 6 cơ mà  thích quá, chị em nào muốn tranh giải ko


----------



## LyThin

bichtram đã viết:


> Thấy giải chung cuộc là con IPHONE 6 cơ mà  thích quá, chị em nào muốn tranh giải ko


Thích quá, em muốn iphone 6 lâu rồi mà xã chưa chịu mua. Chắc rủ xã chơi xem trúng được ko  nhìn mà ham.


----------



## quynhngoc

Chơi chung 1 tài khoản facebook thì được, thay nhau đua xem sao, mà nhớ chia sẻ thì được thêm 20 điểm mỗi lần chơi các mẹ ah


----------



## bichtram

Đâu cần phải là 2 người chơi chung, cứ dùng tài khoản của mình chơi điểm cao thì điền thông tin đúng sẽ có giải thôi


----------



## tuxinh

Thấy trên fanpage Tiger Crystal còn có mấy mini game trúng vé dễ lắm, trả lời mấy câu hỏi dễ dễ là có vé VIP ah


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Mấy trò kiểu đó thường hên xui, câu hỏi dễ nhưng hên gặp đúng lúc fanpage Tiger Crystal  post câu hỏi mình vô trả lời sớm nằm top thì thắng.


----------



## LyThin

Thế mới phải canh liên tục


----------



## ThinPham

Bữa nay vô không tháy điểm đâu hết vậy ta, sao danh sách trống trơn? app bị lỗi ah ?


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

ThinPham đã viết:


> Bữa nay vô không tháy điểm đâu hết vậy ta, sao danh sách trống trơn? app bị lỗi ah ?


Bình thường lại rồi đó bạn, mình vô vẫn thấy danh sách top kìa.


----------



## metam

tuxinh đã viết:


> Thấy trên fanpage Tiger Crystal còn có mấy mini game trúng vé dễ lắm, trả lời mấy câu hỏi dễ dễ là có vé VIP ah


Em thấy còn trúng cả usb nữa.


----------



## lienkinh

Tuần đầu có chị em nào trúng chưa ạ, em chơi nhiều mà chỉ được 400-500 thôi ah.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Top 10 của tuần đầu toàn trên 1k ko ah. Chắc chơi game khác tren fanpage dễ trúng vé VIP hơn


----------



## bichtram

lienkinh đã viết:


> Tuần đầu có chị em nào trúng chưa ạ, em chơi nhiều mà chỉ được 400-500 thôi ah.


Chờ danh sách win này sẽ được chốt vào 11h59 thứ Hai hằng tuần nhé


----------



## ThinPham

Vé VIP có xe đưa rước tận nơi kìa các chị em, lên fanpage Tiger có đó.


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Mà về khuya qua, chắc khó đi


----------



## metam

Uh. Khuya thật. Nhưng đi Vũng Tàu cả đêm mới vui.


----------



## 10xinh

Lên google tìm thôi đơn giản mà bạn


----------



## LyThin

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Mà về khuya qua, chắc khó đi


Hành trình của xe Tiger bạc năm nay là tới 21h về mà


----------



## metam

Về vậy khuya quá, nếu mà ở lại chơi ngày chủ nhật về thì thích hơn )


----------



## ThuyDung

Năm nay ở Vũng Tàu nhiều người nổi tiếng được như Sơn Tùng, Đông Nhi, Hoàng Thùy Linh được Tiger mời về nhân dịp ra mắt giao diện mới nhỉ


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep

Sự kiện hot nhất năm mà, thấy có clip giới thiệu đã lắm nè


----------



## ThinPham

Toàn mời người nổi tiếng. Tiger đợt này đầu tư dữ


----------



## tuxinh

Đi đâu cũng gặp Sơn Tùng, nhìn mà phát ngán chú em này.


----------



## LyThin

Có người nhận vé và USB rồi, có mẹ nào trúng chưa?


----------

